
Trump Supporters Are Rarer Than Unicorns in Silicon Valley - alouanchi
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2016-05-06/trump-supporters-are-rarer-than-unicorns-in-silicon-valley
======
applecore
Of course they're impossible to find. What incentive is there for anyone in
Silicon Valley to come forward with their support? It would be career suicide
given the obvious statements from Sam Altman, Chris Sacca, and many others in
the article.

------
itbeho
I think it's a shame that the only options we'll likely have are Trump or
Clinton. I don't support either.

I'm also continually disappointed with some of the small mindedness I see in
Silicon Valley towards people that don't think or believe what the herd does.

------
itg
Or maybe they are keeping quiet due to the atmosphere in the bay area

------
venomsnake
We shall see at voting time.

